# Bunk Ladder?



## kev (Oct 10, 2007)

Does anyone know where to find/buy a ladder for the bunk in a 21RS? I'm looking for wooden one to match the rest of the bed frame. I don't like those adjustable aluminum ones.


----------



## reddrae4 (Mar 31, 2008)

kev said:


> Does anyone know where to find/buy a ladder for the bunk in a 21RS? I'm looking for wooden one to match the rest of the bed frame. I don't like those adjustable aluminum ones.


I made my own out of alder. It has a long piece attached to the top (juts out to the left about 18 inches) that I use to hook to the top bunk and then helps wedge between the wall and the mattress. I have a couple of pieces of velcro on the bottom that attaches to to the bottom bunk just for stability. It removes easily and I have two boys (8 and 10) that use it all the time. It has never moved or come off and my wife and I use it too. Hope this helps. Daniel


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The aluminum ladder will work great, and also remove easily to toss on the top bunk when you want it out of the way. But you will have to do one simple mod to make it safe.

Glue two small pieces of wood with a slot cut in the middle to the upper bunk underlayment. The slots in the wood will accept the plastic "hooks" on the top of the ladder. Then your ladder can't move and is very secure, but in two seconds can be tossed on the top bunk. The aluminum ladders are easily cut to the exact size needed which makes them ideal.

Doesn't the top bunk on the 21RS need to be folded up anyway?? Sounds like an even better solution for that model.

Anyway, I've had my ladder installed this way for 4 camping seasons and it is still working perfect, and with no injuries, despite to very active kiddies making it the fun zone.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

You could always check with your local dealer. That's what we did when we were looking for a ladder for our unit. They had an aluminum (non adjustable) ladder that they cut shorter for a customer, only they cut it too short for that customer. However, it was still tall enough for our use. It is very light, sturdy and simply hooks over the rail on the top bunk. After my son is up for the day, we lay the ladder on his bunk to allow the bathroom door to open fully.


----------



## cherchie (Mar 4, 2008)

We just bought a 21RS and I think we're just going to attach a step right to the wall beside the bathroom door. No ladders to move and the step will be permanently attached to the wall.


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

cherchie said:


> We just bought a 21RS and I think we're just going to attach a step right to the wall beside the bathroom door. No ladders to move and the step will be permanently attached to the wall.


When you do this mod, can you take pictures. It sounds interesting.


----------



## cherchie (Mar 4, 2008)

Sure. We haven't found a step yet but we have an idea of what we want; just have to find it.


----------

